# How to cut templates with regular flock



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm using Stahl's cad cut flock and Sure Cuts a Lot Pro 4. I've downloaded some free templates from the TRW and imported into SCALP.

Using a USCutter Lasperpoint II it cuts pretty good. I'm using a 60 deg blade with .51mm offset. A few holes are getting lifted off during the cut process but mostly it looks pretty good.

But when I pull the clear cover material, no matter how careful I am, the flock will tear in some areas.

I've tried pressing regular vinyl to the flock both before and after of removing the hard clear front, but it doesn't matter. On a template with a lot of stones the material is so thin and the clear face is on there so strongly it tears some of the flock.

Yes I know about Sticky Flock. But I've read a lot of people are using regular flock. So those of you that are how are you doing it?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I tried it but it keep tearing. stickyflock and rockit flock is just to cheap to keep wasting time tying to cheap it out. the rhinestone world has 12x5yrds of magic flock on sale for $55.00 with a free font . so basically that's only $38.00 for 5yrds.Or buy by the 12" foot @$6.00


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

We cut Stahl's Cad Cut Flock with great success on our Roland with a 60º Sandblast blade. The flock is definitely delicate when working with small letters and complex objects but shouldn't be hard to remove from the backing or be tearing.
I would lighten up the pressure a bit and throw in a fresh blade and see if that gets you in the right direction. You may also want to slow down your cutting speed as well.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Industryps said:


> We cut Stahl's Cad Cut Flock with great success on our Roland with a 60º Sandblast blade. The flock is definitely delicate when working with small letters and complex objects but shouldn't be hard to remove from the backing or be tearing.
> I would lighten up the pressure a bit and throw in a fresh blade and see if that gets you in the right direction. You may also want to slow down your cutting speed as well.


Are you talking about for rhinestones I just cut out a design yesterday and it ripped really easy. its not made to be used for rhinestone template.maybe if you peel it first than spray the back with adhesive and put it on a paper carrier sheet it could work but the paper sheet would need a coating on it. but why go thru all this in stead of just buying the right stuff.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

We don't do Rhinestones so I may not fully understand the process you are talking about.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

When cutting thick heat transfer vinyl like Flock, you need to adjust your vinyl cutter blade and offset for to ensure accurate cutting on the thicker material.


----------

